# 1968 Hood Scoops, what color?



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

My GTO came with black painted hood scoops on a Flambeau Burgundy body. On the cover of a recent GTOAA Legend magazine, I saw a '68 GTO that was passed from the original owner to his son. My understanding was that the car was never repainted and that all was original on it. This GTO (blue) also had black painted scoops. On both cars the entire scoop assembly was painted black. (These are the non-functional scoops.)

Did Pontiac paint the 1968 scoops black with certain colors?

Were black scoops a factory option?

Or, as I suspect, were black scoops a "day 2" owner treatment?:surprise:

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

1968gto421 said:


> My GTO came with black painted hood scoops on a Flambeau Burgundy body. On the cover of a recent GTOAA Legend magazine, I saw a '68 GTO that was passed from the original owner to his son. My understanding was that the car was never repainted and that all was original on it. This GTO (blue) also had black painted scoops. On both cars the entire scoop assembly was painted black. (These are the non-functional scoops.)
> 
> Did Pontiac paint the 1968 scoops black with certain colors?
> 
> ...


Hood scoops on the '68 were from standard factory: painted the color of the car.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you, GTO Judge! I appreciate this info. It is as I feared.> The car was painted by the previous owners around 2009-10 with new Flambeau burgundy in PPG Deltron. They gave me the paint formulations that the paint shop got with the paint. But even with these, I doubt the new paint for the scoops can be matched to the color the body has aged to, despite constant garaging when not being driven.:|


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

On the '65-'67 GTO's, the scoop was body color, BUT, the _inside_ of the scoop was painted flat black. Not sure about the later cars.........


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Hmmm, they look red in the avatar. Several options depending on skill level or how far you want to take this. Deltron has various products under this name but I would guess it is the basecoat/clear coat.
-If the scoops were painted black *AFTER* the clear, wet sand starting with 1000 grit and move down to the next lower grit only if a higher grit doesn’t initially remove the paint. Have to be extremely careful not to break through the clear underneath. Switch back to higher grit as the black gets thinner again watching the clear. Buffing & polishing will clean it up. If black was clear coated no can do. NOTE: This takes some time and finesse & if not done right----well, it’s )^@!%^-up real easy. 
- Repaint the hood which may require some blending at the top of the fenders and bumper and needs to be done by a competent shop. As for matching, find a body/paint supply house or a good body shop that does computerized paint matching and bring your car and the paint formula. The process is something like they use at Lowes to match house paint. They analyze the paint on the car and adjust the formula to compensate for fading, etc. I’ve done this and the match came out great, but a lot depends on the skill of the painter. 
-Or just leave them black.:grin2:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

shader said:


> Hmmm, they look red in the avatar. Several options depending on skill level or how far you want to take this. Deltron has various products under this name but I would guess it is the basecoat/clear coat.
> -If the scoops were painted black *AFTER* the clear, wet sand starting with 1000 grit and move down to the next lower grit only if a higher grit doesn’t initially remove the paint. Have to be extremely careful not to break through the clear underneath. Switch back to higher grit as the black gets thinner again watching the clear. Buffing & polishing will clean it up. If black was clear coated no can do. NOTE: This takes some time and finesse & if not done right----well, it’s )^@!%^-up real easy.
> - Repaint the hood which may require some blending at the top of the fenders and bumper and needs to be done by a competent shop. As for matching, find a body/paint supply house or a good body shop that does computerized paint matching and bring your car and the paint formula. The process is something like they use at Lowes to match house paint. They analyze the paint on the car and adjust the formula to compensate for fading, etc. I’ve done this and the match came out great, but a lot depends on the skill of the painter.
> -Or just leave them black.:grin2:


Great advice, Shader, Appreciate it. I've attached another photo which shows the scoops better....the whole assembly was painted black. I think for now I'll have to live with it as the car needs some wrenching jobs done before I can think about cosmetics. I appreciate the detailed advice, also the paint is the Deltron basecoat/clear coat system.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

Nice looking ride! Does it have a 421 or that just in your screen name? Anyway, appears that the hood scoop *inserts* are painted black, not the sheet metal portion stamped in the hood. I misunderstood when you said the entire scoop painted black. If just the inserts that’s an easy fix. They are bolted in place on the underside of the hood and easily removed for painting. The stuff about matching up the formula still applies but forget all the other stuff. If it doesn’t match you can always repaint black or a contrasting color. As you stated some mechanical needs first so just keep in mind for any future plans.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

shader said:


> Nice looking ride! Does it have a 421 or that just in your screen name? Anyway, appears that the hood scoop *inserts* are painted black, not the sheet metal portion stamped in the hood. I misunderstood when you said the entire scoop painted black. If just the inserts that’s an easy fix. They are bolted in place on the underside of the hood and easily removed for painting. The stuff about matching up the formula still applies but forget all the other stuff. If it doesn’t match you can always repaint black or a contrasting color. As you stated some mechanical needs first so just keep in mind for any future plans.:thumbsup:


Thanks, Shader, appreciate it! I thought it had a 400 but when I found the engine # behind the rt side cylinder head and the XF on the front of the block, I ran the numbers by some guys here on the forum and also with Ames Tech and discovered somewhere/sometime my GTO acquired a '69 Grand Prix's 428 with a '68 8 bolt water pump/timing cover, 6X-4 heads, and a Performer intake. Have no idea if it's ever been rebuilt or modified inside. (A Ford friend says it sounds like it has an "RV" cam.) The car also acquired the '69 single piston disc brakes (replacing the original 4 piston discs). The couple I bought it from were young and had the repaint and the parchment interior done, and were unfamiliar with the mechanicals. They sold it to buy a "fun" 1960's icon car----a '60's Mustang convertible. The GTO wasn't fun, too serious, and gas hungry which was OK with me!


----------

